# Bara för att jag är svensk

## jenkler

Ville iallafall lägga en tråd på svenska bara för att avdelningen finns  :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## hedmo

hej jenkler ja  :Laughing:  det var allvarligt    :Surprised:   Kul   :Wink:   att du bara var 

tvungen.oss gentoo are imellan.vad har du i din burk då?

(not får man ju fråga)

----------

## jenkler

hehe. ja man kör ju gentoo på allt så (workstation, server,  PS3, Media station , you name it i use it)

Plus att man har en hel del vilda debatter med polare och kolegor om att gentoo är det man ska köra  :Very Happy: 

Folk klagar ofta på att det är så mycket strul med gentoo och att det tar så lång tid att komp.

Vill bara säga om man lär sig så blir det inget strul plus att vi lever på 2000 talet där man har mer än 100Mhz 

/J

----------

## kreaukmeaus

Pga en och en halv veckas strul med att få igång min optiska enhet i gentoo, gick jag till ubuntu.

Pga att det kommer med gnome som default och det är ett projekt i sig att bli av med det, testade jag xubuntu.

Deras liveinstallation som fungerade tillslut, lämnade mig utan stöd för grafikkort.

I aptitude ser jag att version 170nånting av nvidias drivrutiner är installerade. Uråldrat tillsammans med de flesta andra paket till ubuntu.

Dröjde inte länge förrän jag gick tillbaka till gentoo. Felet med den optiska enheten löstes med en inställning i bios.

Tyvärr finns det fortfarande ett drös med kernel options som jag inte vet om jag har glädje för. 

Cflags är en vetenskap, har lurat ut några stycken av dem som verkar passa min processor. Har svårt att hitta bra information om dem.

----------

## hedmo

haller med att man ska prova sig fram med de os som finns.sjalv tastade jag ubuntu och kubuntu=gnome eller kde

bada funkade bra men sa fort jag hade problem var det alltid ut pa natet och leta men med gentoo

e man illa pinkad att ta tag i saker pa momangen.rolig ja haravfallande mycket  :Laughing: 

karnan var det inte sa mycket att gora i. e det not du undrar om kor pa

cflags.jag har athlon64 bit dual sa for mig var det latt

 CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

det finns march=k8 med 

vad har du

----------

## Jallee

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> hehe. ja man kör ju gentoo på allt så (workstation, server,  PS3, Media station , you name it i use it)
> 
> Plus att man har en hel del vilda debatter med polare och kolegor om att gentoo är det man ska köra 
> 
> /J

 

Hej!

Har en liten undran om PS3:an. fungerar det bra med Gentoo på den?

Har nämligen funderat på att installera det på min PS3.

MVH // Jalle

----------

## rndusr

Om ni inte har en uråldrig version av gcc är det väl bara att sätta march=native, eller finns det någon nackdel med det?

----------

## PsykoNerd

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> Ville iallafall lägga en tråd på svenska bara för att avdelningen finns 
> 
> heja !! Kalmar-unionen  og velkommen !
> 
> 

 

----------

## patrix_neo

 *kreaukmeaus wrote:*   

> Pga en och en halv veckas strul med att få igång min optiska enhet i gentoo, gick jag till ubuntu.
> 
> Pga att det kommer med gnome som default och det är ett projekt i sig att bli av med det, testade jag xubuntu.
> 
> Deras liveinstallation som fungerade tillslut, lämnade mig utan stöd för grafikkort.
> ...

 

Jag känner igen mig i dig. Försökte med Linux Mint Cinnamon. Gick tillbaka innan månaden var slut. Gentoo är stabilt bara, bara om man har lite innan för skalet så ordnar det sig. Jag är själv min egen lyckas smed.

----------

## patrix_neo

 *PanzerKanzler wrote:*   

> Om ni inte har en uråldrig version av gcc är det väl bara att sätta march=native, eller finns det någon nackdel med det?

 

Det är väl lite grejen personen är ute efter. Vad gör de olika valen man kan göra? Det är inte en enda väg till sanningen.

----------

## jenkler

Händer inte mycket här  :Sad: 

----------

## Irre

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> Händer inte mycket här 

 Nej

----------

## jenkler

Man måste ju få Tummen Ur, ett litet projekt som jag har startat  :Razz: 

----------

## oniichan

Gentoo på PS3? Hm, intressant.

Har nämligen ett PS3 ståendes som inte används, men jag antar att det är för sent då det är relativt uppdaterat. Var det 3.55 som tog bort möjligheten?

----------

## jenkler

Yepp, det är för sent. Dom har tagit bort otheros för länge sedan + att en PS3a är ingen höjdare att köra linux på. Finns annan bättre och prisvärd hårdvara

----------

## Emrik

det verkar rätt lugnt här?  :Smile: 

hade gentoo på en server för länge sedan (2007?) och minns det som mycket trevligt. har dock inte kört det på min main-dator utan jag har haft en dasstop som har kört alla möjliga distar. det som användes mest och med bäst resultat var sabayon och elementary OS. men nu är jag tillbaka på gentoo-tåget när jag införskaffade ny laptop. allt fungerar så bra! och när det inte fungerar bra så är det mitt eget fel!  :Smile:  precis som det bör vara.

ville mest bara säga att jag finns och fortsätt använda gentoo. man lär sig mycket på vägen också.

det verkar inte finnas så många användare i sverige. eller det kanske finns många men de kanske inte skriver just här.

nu ska jag sluta skriva allt detta trams. happy compiling!

----------

## jenkler

Skönt att se att det finns folk  :Wink: 

----------

## M.Lehr

Ytterligare en här  :Wink:  Dock ska tilläggas att jag är Svensk men inte boende I Sverige.

----------

## jenkler

Kul att se lite action i denna tråd. Håller på med mitt nya projekt https://www.nodebb.se om någon är sugen  :Wink: 

Det är rätt nice att köra Gentoo i CoreOS / Enjoy gentoo forever  :Razz: 

----------

## netshade

Hoppar väl in här med, även om jag just nu jobbar på att gå in i väggen med min Gentoo. 

Jag installerade den 2003, fipplade in allt jag kunde komma på att jag kanske kunde tänkas vilja ha, moddade och pillade tills moderkortet rök, en Pentium4 snurrade den på då. Nånstans runt 2008 parkerade jag hårddisken i garderoben och glömde bort den, har sen dess kört diverse olika distar, tills jag för något år sen grävde fram den igen och började försöka konvertera den till att snurra på med AMD-processor. Gav upp efter någon vecka och parkerade den i garderoben igen tills för en vecka sen. Nu har jag stångat huvudet mot väggen flera gånger och försöker fortfarande få den att snurra på dedikerad hårdvara i källaren, och även om det enkla alternativet är att installera om den från grunden så tänkte jag att det vore ett lagomt klurigt och intressant projekt att försöka få den till att fungera utan att börja från grunden. 

Den bootar, och ssh fungerar (kör headless) men hela systemet är sjukt skadat och det är en salig blandning av x86, ~x86, någon slags multilib, och x64. KDE3.5 och Gnome2 plus en massa annan skit huserar på den med.  :Very Happy: 

Senaste dagarna har jag suttit fast på glib som lider av diverse dependencies och blockar, men varje gång ett paket installeras så känner jag någon sjuk form av lycka inombords, och jag kommer inte ge mig förrän den är en fungerande server med åtminstone LAMP på.  :Very Happy: 

Vilken dist eller miljö jag än befinner mig i så saknar jag alltid Gentoo och nu är jag på väg tillbaka.

----------

## jenkler

Spännande!

Det där med en skadad miljö kan man ju alltid fixa även fast det är som du säger frågan om det inte är bättre att installera om för man vill ju ha 64bit only med ingen multilib. Om du vill göra det lätt för dig så kör in coreos och sedan mina docker paket som har Gentoo Base. Det är lite att lära men det är så nice.

Idag har jag 2 native Genoo burkar och resten kör jag via CoreOS och docker  :Wink: 

Jag blev precis klar med min site nu som använder nodebb som använder nodejs och mongodb. Check it out: https://www.jenkler.se/

Jag önskar att det fanns mer folk som var villiga att betala en slant för att få upp ett gentoo system. Eftersom jag är en fattig egenföretagare så behöver man ju hitta uppdrag men det leder alltid till crap windows problem och kunder  :Smile: 

På uex.se har jag nu satt upp ett forum som jag ska fylla med tips och trix för tech nördar som mig (https://www.uex.se/categories). Så har ni tips för guider och lathundar som är bra att ha så säg till. Skulle uppskattas mycket.

----------

## phmo

Tack för Scandinavian Gentoo Forum !!

Jag är nybörjare på Gentoo och har installerat Gentoo på en eeepc för att lära mig på.

Följde denna guide.

Det funkade bra att installera Gentoo med guiden, tycker jag som nybörjare, men khayyam på engelska Gentoo forumet påstår att den saknar några installationssteg.

Se denna tråd.

Vad  ??  Tråden har blivit   anmäld av khayyam ????

Verkar som khayyam tror att jag gör reklam för sidan jag länkat till.   Konstigt.    :Confused: Last edited by phmo on Mon May 23, 2016 6:59 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## jenkler

Alltid kul att se fler som hoppar in i Gentoo världen  :Wink: 

----------

## phmo

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> Alltid kul att se fler som hoppar in i Gentoo världen  Om du använder docker så kan du köra mina paket  https://github.com/Jenkler/docker

 

Hej, tack jenkler !

Ok, vad är docker för nåt och hur kör man dina paket ?

Är docker nåt man ska installera  :Question: 

----------

## jenkler

Kolla in detta! bäst är att läsa på. Mycket att lära men så värt det: https://www.docker.com/

Jag använder docker i https://coreos.com/ (Som är gentoo-ish) men mina "docker-containers" är Gentoo. Börja med att kolla på gentoo-base. Men läst på först om coreos och docker !

----------

## jenkler

livet tuggar på  :Wink:  Go Gentoo!

----------

## flyerone

Hei dere, vi norske har også gentoo på lådan. Har en i7 som starter opp med 12 pingviner.

Er det bare meg som er norsk her?

Roger.

----------

## jenkler

Det finns nog fler. Brukar vara och hälsa på min polare i Stavanger då och då. Men själv bor jag i Stockholm  :Smile: 

----------

## flyerone

Tjaba.   :Very Happy: 

Det var en svensk gentoo side med bøjning av finske ord. Hvor har den tatt vägen?

----------

## jenkler

Ingen aning, det är inget som jag har sett iallafall.

----------

## jenkler

Tiden bara går, har nu skippat Coreos och kör Alpine-linux som bas + gentoo docker paket. Riktigt nice denna dist som tar en del från just Gentoo. Har haft svårt att hitta något annat som jag trivs med. Dock så är Alpine i samma paritet som Gentoo med aports  :Smile: 

----------

## Irre

Hej, mitt namn är Irre, jag är gentoo-holiker.    :Smile: 

----------

## jenkler

Gentoo är en av de bästa Linux distarna som finns. Dock så kör jag mycket Alpine Linux nu som är ett bra alternativ som binär dist. De har som Gentoo ett bygg träd aports där man kan bygga egna paket med abuild. Riktigt trevligt bygg verktyg. Man får bara tänka på att de kör musl istället för glibc.

Sedan har de ett bra community med trevligt folk precis som Gentoo har. Rekommenderar deras IRC kanaler.

----------

## Irre

 *flyerone wrote:*   

> Hei dere, vi norske har også gentoo på lådan. Har en i7 som starter opp med 12 pingviner.
> 
> Er det bare meg som er norsk her?
> 
> Roger.

 jeg har kun åtte pingviner.

----------

## wuseman

Howdy. Missat denna delen helt och hållet, bättre sent än aldrig. En till svensk dök upp: ) 

Varit aktiv Gentoo användare sedan 2008 men inte här på forumet. Är aktiv på iRC där ni sett mig om ni varit aktiva antar jag för jag har varit väldigt aktiv #gentoo dom senaste åren.

Villl dela den kunskap som jag fått av andra Gentooister under åretns lopp (även av andra linux geeks) precis lika mycket till dom nya som joinar och försöker sig på en installation

FYI: Tror jag aldrig någonsin har pratat svenska i kanalen,

Reggade mig för att tacka sakkakki för all den tiden hon gett vårat community och Gentoos medelmmar, i alla dess olika former, så hamna här  efter  :Smile: 

Det var trevligt att se att det finns mer nordiska användare, det finns det på tok för få av. #gentoo-se är väldigt inaktiv med få användare.

En Nordisk kanal hade kanske varit bättre för att få igång dom men ja. antalet användare verkar onekligen vara få, om jag gissar på fem, så tror jag att det är på gränsen.

Har en del Gentoo relaterat på min Github och Gist i alla dess möjliga olika former för både nybörjare och mer avancerade som att få igång

Gentoo på en dedicated Hetzner server över ssh och från deras boot setup, har även litte projekt för det lulz, som att installera gentoo helt automatiskt på 60 sekunder

 ink. krypterad swap / root. Haha, fan vad tid man lagt ner på rätt meningslösa saker genom åren, men lärrorikt har det varit det vill jag lova. 

En installation av gentoo på 60 sekunder innefattar naturligtvis inte kärnan, utan från att vi börjar till att vi hoppar in i Chroot. Hade dock varit nice med en grym CPU så det kunde gå så fort inkl kernel (*dreams..*)

. Min Git finns under mitt inlägg och om någon är intresserad för vidare kontakt vet ni vart jag nås på irc.

// wuseman

----------

## Shaorin

tjena har inte kollat runt på forumet så mycket men hittade tråden tänkte jag kan kunna skriva.

är det många av er som skriv vid 2003 2004 så fortfarande kör gentoo. jag tittade mycket på linux för typ 3 år sedan. provade runt en hel del men till sist kom jag till gentoo and har varit kvar i lite mer än 1 år. ken nog lungt säga att jag har hittat mitt hem i linux värden.

kul att se att men inte är ensam i all fall:)

----------

## nordicruler

Jag har kört gentoo sen 2004 och andra men jag kommer alltid tillbaka till gentoo för nån anledning. Det finns faktiskt ingen dist som i slutändan kan tävla med gentoo i alla fall för mig.

----------

## Shaorin

samma här. hittade mitt hem i gentoo.

även oim jag nu mera sitter på windows for att ett spel jag spelar måste ha det.

men jag gillar communitin och sånt som gentoo har en stor del till varför jag stannar.

men får lära sig en massa saker och alla verkar vara snälla och mogna är bra och kul att se.

visst gentoo är väldigt måste göra allt själv men det är bra tycker inte det är så svårt efter man gjort de en par gånger.

det gör att man lär sig hur det ska vara och funka och men kommer ihåg det också.  :Smile: 

----------

## wuseman

 *Shaorin wrote:*   

> samma här. hittade mitt hem i gentoo.
> 
> även oim jag nu mera sitter på windows for att ett spel jag spelar måste ha det.
> 
> men jag gillar communitin och sånt som gentoo har en stor del till varför jag stannar.
> ...

 

Ja, exakt samma här. 

Finns inget som är i närheten på så bra i support och gemenskap som Gentoo är tycker jag. Det finns inget altenativ för mig efter man kommit in i gemenskapen.

Kul att se att det finns lite svenskar omkring faktiskt, det är väldigt sällan man gör det faktiskt tycker jag. #gentoo-se är ju verkligen inte aktiv heller efter freenode la ner och det flyttade till libera

// wuseman

----------

## jenkler

Finns nog rätt många Svenskar som kör Gentoo. Dock så sitter de väl ej i forum så mycket ;P

Fixade ihop detta projekt nyligen så att man har man pages online via en webbsida. Kolla gärna in mitt proj Man sidor och säg vad ni tycker  :Wink: 

----------

